# Empire earth gold window mode



## Spartan9000 (Aug 28, 2007)

Is there a way I can play Empire Earth gold in a windowed mode?
Things I've done:
added... -w -window -window = true
adding either of the three at the end of the target doesn't work.
Do you have to edit a file? if so, which one...?


----------

